# One to make you stop and think



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

http://www.edition38.com/forums/index.p ... 56837&st=0

In an accident in Wolfsburg on Wednesday evening, four young men 18 to 20 years, died. They rode in a brand new golf.

A fifth victim is in danger, police said. The 19-year-old driver had the 170 horsepower car, which was registered to his father, only a few hours earlier, picked up in person at the Wolfsburg plant. After he had driven with friends, with over 100 miles an hour through his hometown.

The vehicle was a function of the roadway, crashed into a traffic island, flung against a tree and was ripped from a second in two parts.

"The first responders offered a grim picture," said police spokesman Thomas Figge. None of the five passengers had put on a seatbelt. All were catapulted from the vehicle and thrown into the street.

One of the men died at the accident scene, the other succumbed shortly afterwards in the nearby hospitals due to their severe injuries.

Currently, the bodies are examined for traces of alcohol, drugs and tablets.

*And this one chilled me right through. :? *http://www.m5board.com/vbulletin/e60-m5-e61-m5-touring-discussion/111454-rough-shifts-m-mode.html

Read it and wait til you get to post number 45


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

hell of a crash  can't view either one the links I am not a member of edition38 and the m5 board say link not found :?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I can't access the M5 one either 

Charlie


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

That just sends a chill down your spine looking at the pictures... not finished reading yet

Working version of second link

http://www.m5board.com/vbulletin/e60-m5 ... -mode.html


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

I remember that accident. You know it says they were all drunk and when drunk drivers have accidents I could care less if they die (I was hit by one). But at the age of 18 that's just sad. At least they were smart enough to go to an airstrip rather than the motorway and kill someone else.


----------



## Matchu (Jul 19, 2009)

Scary stuff...


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

Two very sad stories. Over here in Ireland we have ever increasingly graphic anti speed / drink driving ads which have very little affect on me if I am to be honest. One day my brother who knows that I get rushes of blood to the head while driving sent me a mail which showed pictures of the driver of a wrecked car being taken out in pieces and being put into black bin bags. This mail had a hammer blow affect on me and really did slow me down. I will see if I can find it but be warned that you will not have the same attitudes to speeding after seeing it.
In the mean time this one has a happy ending.
http://jalopnik.com/cars/news/holy-crap ... 241141.php


----------



## Medic999 (Mar 21, 2009)

See stuff like this all the time in my job. I'm one of the team who has to pull them out and try to save their lives, some we win some we lose.

Sadley stuff like this will continue to happen week in, week out with drivers thinking they can drive at Forumla 1 speeds, when in reality they can't really drive at normal road speeds.. never mind supersonic speeds..


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Very very sad indeed


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

It's amazing how even a small tree like that can remain standing after taking such a big hit from a speeding car..........proving that fact you can't beat mother nature and a lesson to us all against reckless and mindless driving! [smiley=stop.gif]


----------



## Medic999 (Mar 21, 2009)

Naresh said:


> It's amazing how even a small tree like that can remain standing after taking such a big hit from a speeding car..........proving that fact you can't beat mother nature and a lesson to us all against reckless and mindless driving! [smiley=stop.gif]


Trees and telegraph poles are one of the worst things to hit you are better hitting a stone wall then a telegraph pole or tree if you are going to hit anything, not that I recommend it. a stone wall will fall to bits whereas a tree or telegraph pole will not...these 2 kill or cause major injuries usually... I have just finished a refresher course at work dealing with getting people out of cars involved in road traffic accidents working along side the fire and rescue service and dealing with the trauma they cause, this included me crawling into upside down and crushed cars trying to help the casualties of mock RTC's


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Medic999 said:


> Naresh said:
> 
> 
> > It's amazing how even a small tree like that can remain standing after taking such a big hit from a speeding car..........proving that fact you can't beat mother nature and a lesson to us all against reckless and mindless driving! [smiley=stop.gif]
> ...


I've also spoken to police officers on a recent first aid course who told me all sorts of horrifying stories when attending RTA's, the most chilling was that of clearing up a motorbike accident where the driver was carried away in several bodybags with only the head intact inside the helmet. Alot of officers end up having councelling to help them deal with this sort of thing and I don't envy your job but can appreciate how difficult it can be at times!


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

It is sad seeing people die so young, but they were asking for it driving a car they don't own and only have max 5 hours experience in at over 100mph without wearing any seatbelts between the 5 of them. They were really asking for it to happen.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Seems harsh but serves them right.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> Seems harsh but serves them right.


I can see where your coming from but they were all just kids tbh. They had both lent Dads car and as one of the guys said on the M5 forum it's parents that need to learn from it not the kids. 18 year olds do like to show off and drive fast. We can sit from afar and judge that all day, but giving them a brand new 170bhp golf or even a BMW M5 is going to make this way more likely.

I drove like a d**k when I was 18. The difference was I had a 1.2 clio so my speeds were limited for me.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hark said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Seems harsh but serves them right.
> ...


I drove a MkV Cortina 3dr 1.3L was I was 18 so I didn't have much of a choice how fast I drove.


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

What a shame.

It won't matter how often we preach to youngsters about the dangers of fast and irresponsible driving, they wont listen.

I work in a college where loads of students own cars. The vast majority of them, and tbh, usually all male, pull into the car park as if they were on a grand prix racing track. 
They drive far too fast, wheels spinning and generally showing off.

When do they learn their lesson?

Does it take a fatality to do so?


----------



## Matchu (Jul 19, 2009)

Its a sad fact that young folks think they are indestructible....I recall well taking my dads car well over the ton mark mph when I was 18 and had only passed my test a few months prior... I think back now and cringe at this...


----------

